# Saulosi sick again



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=291834&start=60

Please see my previous thread^^

The fish are showing signs of ilness again. They run and hide in the rocks when I come to the tank, though they still swim to the glass for food when I am far away. Its only when I get up close to the tank that they all hide.

They just started doing this yesterday and today. No changes to the tank except for the addition of an Eheim Skim 350 on Friday.

I thought starting a new thread would get more responses... Im out of ideas. I'd hate to spend a fortune on more metro for no results.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

My fish run and hide when I walk by sometimes, and sometimes they don't. I have no idea why they do sometimes and not other times. Also sometimes when I put my hand in the aquarium they swim away from it and other times they swim towards my hand and show curiosity in it.

I don't really have any advice, just saying that I hope it is nothing. Do they have any other symtoms?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

They wouldn't consistently come to the surface for food every day and then stop doing it and run and hide. It's got to be the bloat again. They don't have any other symptoms


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If they're eating, it's highly unlikely to be bloat.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

And if it is bloat, have you been overfeeding them since last time they had problems?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

*If they're eating, it's highly unlikely to be bloat.*

They do eat once they make it to the surface and lose their fear a little bit.

*And if it is bloat, have you been overfeeding them since last time they had problems?*

I don't know how you'd define over feeding. I sprinkle in what they can eat in about 6 seconds. 2 times a day sometimes 3.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

UPDATE: Fish are feeding normally and begging for food normally again. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Fish certainly are fascinating.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Many fish seem more frustrating than fascinating to me.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

pablo111 said:


> Many fish seem more frustrating than fascinating to me.


It's better you avoid the frustrating ones then. :fish:


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

All fish frustrate me to some degree...


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

By the way, my saulosi still gulp air from the surface, despite having 2 AC70s on a 29 gal + an Eheim skim 350. If anybody could help me out...?? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

pablo111 said:


> All fish frustrate me to some degree...


Those would be the ones to avoid. :fish:
Do you have a cat? opcorn:


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes I have a cat. Why are we getting off topic though?

BTW I'm planning to buy 4 more (theorectically female) 2-2.5" saulosi. I had 10 but I'm down to 7 due to the illness. 
Is this a good idea? Bad idea? Keep in mind it's a 29G tank.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to smitty's awkward sense of humor. 
How are your water parameters? I just want to confirm, is the tank 30" or 36"?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

30x12" tank. PH 7 ammonia nitrite 0 nitrate 10-20ppm (max). I do w/c at 33% every sunday and wednesday.
My LFS won't have more saulosi until March.

At that point my fish will be 2.5" but the new fish for sale will be 1.5-2". Is it safe to mix them? Or will the smaller fish get beat up?

I have vague non-concrete plans to upgrade these fish to a 55G at some point.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, it's ok to mix 1.5-2" with 2.5".
As for them being sick again? I'd say they're not "sick" , just a bit skittish now due to rough the start they 've had:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=289474
&
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=291834
I've had some skittish fish before & if 1 is spooked , that causes others to react also.

I'd feed* very small amounts* ("what they eat in 6 seconds" as you stated in your other post) 4 times a day until they 
begin to associate you with food & not be so skittish (as long as you keep it at 6 seconds). And
maybe do a 50% w/c once a week for now, instead of being in the tank twice a week until they're more comfortable & things settle.
Keep an eye on water parameters, but should'nt be any problem with short 6 second feeds.
Just MO on skittish fish that run/hide when you approach the tank ! HTH


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

kyboy said:


> Yes, it's ok to mix 1.5-2" with 2.5".
> As for them being sick again? I'd say they're not "sick" , just a bit skittish now due to rough the start they 've had:
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=289474
> &
> ...


I guess I could keep the w/c to 1x per week. That's a lot of evaporation though. I'd have to do a top up mid week, and that will mess with my hardness. I don't have access to R/O or distilled water for top ups.


----------



## chriswagner (Dec 8, 2013)

Good one smitty. I find my fish frustrating too at times but there are so many positives that outweigh any frustration I ever have it doesn't even compare...And I also have a cat.... Well, my wife does haha.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't know what the **** is going on with these fish. When I got them, I'd put my hand in the tank and they'd start biting it. All of them. Now they hide. I sleep next to the tank. If they see me get out of bed and walk up to the tank to feed them, they don't hide. If they see me in the room across from the tank watching the betta, they'll come out of hiding and beg for food. But if I walk up to the tank coming from outside the room they all run and hide. They eat like pirhanas... What the **** is wrong with these fish?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Have you seen your avatar?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a tank in my bedroom and the fish occasionally go into hiding when I enter the room. I don't view it as abnormal behavior at all, they're spooked by the sudden movement outside the tank. I'd likely do the same if I were them.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

smitty814 said:


> Have you seen your avatar?


It's just a guy making a funny face. I'm glad you like it .

GTZ- thanks, but I can't help feeling something's wrong. When I first got them, they'd all swim up to me and never hide and nibble my arm. Now they don't do that. Something has to be going on.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

pablo111 said:


> smitty814 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen your avatar?
> ...


I can't unsee it. It's scaring the children.


----------

